# Homemade Bow Display Rack



## MikeHarmon42 (May 6, 2012)

Nobody likes it?

Sent from my phone.


----------



## Kordy (Feb 23, 2011)

thats sweet!!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks good. Care to share demensions and how you put it all together


----------



## MikeHarmon42 (May 6, 2012)

Wackem said:


> Looks good. Care to share demensions and how you put it all together


I'll put something down and get back to you on the dimensions and plans. I pretty much just thought it out as I made it. Really no plan. I'll measure it and give you the basic idea though.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## MikeHarmon42 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

Sounds good. I like your design and have been wanting to build one


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

Great work! I like the cut-outs on the sides.


----------



## MikeHarmon42 (May 6, 2012)

Alright. Keep in mind that this is just a rough, very basic, plan for making this. Plus my drafting skills leave a lot to be desired.

Supplies:
1- 1x4x8
1- 1x12x6
2- 1x8x8
1 5/8" drywall screws
Wood glue
Wood plugs

I just drew the side pieces out on the 1x12. Jig sawed them out. Counter sunk the holes for mounting the shelves and filled them with the plugs. I beveled all the edges however you like. Mounting the door took some trial and error to get the hinges right, but I figured it out. I stained it with dark walnut and put three costs of varnish on. I put two small strips of self adhesive felt on the arms where the riser touches. It's hanging from two hooks on the back of the top shelf.

Keep the laughter to a minimum when you see the drawing. It's very basic, but gives you the measurements. Just measure twice and cut once. 

It doesn't have to be exact, just make it work for your bow. My Invasion needed the arms 22" apart, so thats what I went by.

Good luck. Make sure to send me a picture when done.









Sent from my phone.


----------



## MikeHarmon42 (May 6, 2012)

Anyone have a suggestions or improvements?


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a concern --- having the top horizontal piece for the arrow rack means that one must mount it lower than 1 arrow length from the ceiling --- not an issue for people w/ high ceilings, but I had to change mine up when I failed to take that into account.


----------



## MikeHarmon42 (May 6, 2012)

WillAdams said:


> I have a concern --- having the top horizontal piece for the arrow rack means that one must mount it lower than 1 arrow length from the ceiling --- not an issue for people w/ high ceilings, but I had to change mine up when I failed to take that into account.


Good observation. I actually had to lower mine down about an inch and a half when I mounted it to accommodate the arrow length. 

Sent from my phone.


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice work.


----------



## MikeHarmon42 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks

Sent from my phone.


----------

